

Ask HN: Review my startup Sharepad (Collaborative contacts/email for Gmail) - fjabre
http://gosharepad.com

======
RandallBrown
I love the robot bird. It looks awesome. Your homepage is a little bit too
busy. I was never sure what to look at and found myself jumping all over the
place. I wish your screencast was bigger too. I found it hard to tell what was
going on.

~~~
frossie
Also, once you get to the FAQ it's not obvious how to jump back to the landing
page. Do you really want to send me to the posterous home page after I just
read up about you?

~~~
fjabre
Thank you both for the feedback. I think what I'll have to do is to keep the
FAQ on the site instead of at Posterous. Also, I'll try to focus the message
more on the landing page.

------
fjabre
Updated design can be found here:

<http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3814804/Sharepad_UI_21.png>

If the project gets enough attention I'll put this design into effect.

------
kqueue
IMHO Friday afternnon is not the most effective time to announce a startup

~~~
fjabre
You found it right? ;)

This is a light release. Going to post again next week after some uodates.

~~~
kqueue
Of course I did. But you weren't reaching a wide audience positing it on a
Friday afternoon.

